# Polysteel Paint And Fabric Sealer???



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello.. We just bought a 2012 Outback 312BH and the dealer is offering us a couple of "extras"....

The first is a NCompass Extended Service contract, which I'm assuming is some sort of extended warranty. 
The second thing he said is that we should apply a Polysteel paint and fabric sealer to protect the RV.

This is our very first RV so I have no idea if these are necessary or not. It will cost us about $1095 plus tax for the Polysteel Protectant. I have no idea yet about how much the NCompass is.

Any input? Are those necessary?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

congrat's on the new trailer!

"extras" as in extra $$$ in the dealers pocket IMHO.

my sales guy tried to sell me the same sealer/protectorant package. I declined. I sensed he was just "following orders" trying to sell it.

I just shot all the fabric with scotchguard, wax the trailer every year, keep it under a cover. I doubt if the package he's selling hurts anything, but I'm sure it is a big profit maker for the dealer. A dozen cans of scotchguard, a can of wax, and a good trailer cover will cost less than $400, $300 of it being the cover, which you might end up getting anyway.

they also pushed the extend service contract. I've never bought one on anything, rather self insure, and never had a case where I would have had a claim, let alone pay for it. But then again, I'm mechanically inclinded, lots of tools and analysis equipment, so there is not much I can't fix and repair. Think of it as an INSURANCE policy, not an extended warranty, and do you need the insurance?? If you go for it, read the fine print REAL carefully to see what is and is not covered.

I'd take the $1100 the paint/fabric protection costs and buy the extra things you want for the trailer, and take the money they would charge for the warranty and keep it in a saving account in case you need it for repairs in the future. I'll bet you'll have lots of nice new things in the trailer and after 5 years, still have money in the saving account!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/KTMRacer.







He's right on target. Save the bucks, esp. on the paint protector. That's a truly unneeded extra that is a big profit maker for the dealer. Simple washes a few times a year and a wax job if you feel the need, will do. A cover might be nice, but you have to be sure to get a "breathable" fabric cover so that you don't trap moisture underneath for the whole covered season. I don't have a cover and the TT seems fine. And the labor to install and remove a cover is not trivial, esp. alone.

Extended service is a real luxury IMHO. Maybe one for a motor home with its tranny and engine, etc., but not for one of our TTs. You might check out Good Sam for their prices on extended service, but I passed on that when given the chance to buy.

Setting aside the bucks saved and using that for your "mods" is also a great tactic!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in total agreement with the first two opinions. Save your money on the extended warranty, and even if you have to pay for a few fixes down the road, you'll probably be money in pocket. I figure by passing on extended warranties for the past ten years, I've saved many thousands of dollars, which would easily cover the worst case scenario if one of my purchases ever needed something major.

As for the protectant, I use the RV Wash and Wax from Wally World. It cleans the trailer, and keeps it shiny. My 05 that I sold in 2010, still shined like new.

Enjoy the new camper! They're a great way to make memories!


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess I'm the minority. I got the protectant because I don't have time to wax or protect the fabric every year. I'd rather spend the money and have the extra time. It's garaunteed for 5 years. So, money well spent in my mind. We know someone who got the protectant and they missed putting it on their door. They figured it out because the door was noticeably yellow in a few years and the rest of the TT was still white.

I got the extended warranty because my parents have had TT's and motorhomes most of my life. It seems every year they have problems with it - fridge stopped working multiple times, wipers stopped, etc. They get new ones every so often. So, it's not due to it's age. Granted with a motorhome there is more opportunities for something to go wrong. However, it goes back to the time issue too. I can fix many things if I have the time.

I will second reading the fine print. We have a deductable that is per visit. So, save up all of the minor stuff and make one trip.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Stance said:


> It's garaunteed for 5 years. So, money well spent in my mind. We know someone who got the protectant and they missed putting it on their door. They figured it out because the door was noticeably yellow in a few years and the rest of the TT was still white.


Well, I think you misinterpreted the indications. First how is it possible to miss the door and just the door with a spray on product? They can't but the door can yellow due to UV damage at a different rate then the rest of the trailer as it is made by others and may not have the same level of built in UV protectant in the base material. Also there is nothing you can spray on your trailer that will be a one application protection for 5 years.

For the OP, at that price you can have the trailer hand waxed by a professional for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Well, I think you misinterpreted the indications. First how is it possible to miss the door and just the door with a spray on product? They can't but the door can yellow due to UV damage at a different rate then the rest of the trailer as it is made by others and may not have the same level of built in UV protectant in the base material. Also there is nothing you can spray on your trailer that will be a one application protection for 5 years.
> 
> For the OP, at that price you can have the trailer hand waxed by a professional for 5 or 6 years.


First, I should have read the OP more closely. I paid much less than $1095 for my protectant. I wouldn't have had them apply it at that price. I got a different product I think. It's not a spray. But, it's wax-like. My paperwork is in the TT in storage. So, I can't tell you at the moment what the name brand is. I could have gone without the interior protectant. It's probably just Scotch Gaurd in a can. It was all part of a package though.

If it doesn't last 5 years, it's their dime not mine. The yellowed door I mentioned was replaced for free IIRC.


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. For now we're leaning towards not purchasing the extras. I like the idea of having it professionally waxed once a year. Thanks again!


----------

